# BEDEUTUNG Kielversatz



## Weiserhai (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo wollte mal wissen bei mein Echolot steht was von Kielversatzeinstellung wofür ist das, bzw wie viel Meter muss man da einstellen??
Oder wofür ist es?|wavey:


----------



## Tommes63 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: BEDEUTUNG Kielversatz*

Meter?|bigeyes
Das ist der Unterschied zwischen der Geberposition und dem tiefsten Teil am Boot. Entweder Kiel (beim Ruderboot), oder der Finne unter dem Propeller.
Der Bootfahrer stellt sich die Anzeige so ein, daß er vor Grundberührung rechtzeitig gewarnt wird, und der Angler stellt sie so ein, daß er die Fischsicheln in der "echten" Wassertiefe angezeigt kriegt. Jeder wie er mag.#6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: BEDEUTUNG Kielversatz*

meistens sind das so um die 30 cm


----------

